# Knitting vs. Reading



## naztuna (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello All,

I am in the process of knitting my daughter a blanket for her bed. I am doing it in swatches. Violin dishcloth pattern and a musical note dishcloth pattern (I'm using bigger needles), which I will then sew together to make a blanket. 

I've decided to start reading again. I find when I read, I don't knit a whole lot and vice versa. Gonna find a balance as I really want to get this blanket made. (and its fun).

Does anyone else have this issue?

Just wondering.

PS. I will post a pic of the blanket once I get it completed...


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm on the treadmill for st st. Maybe you need to listen to books on tape while you knit?


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have audio books going all the time. I then can hear and knit and I get 2 things done at once.


----------



## dorisb (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes, I have a kindle book. Books free from the library, and things I like to read, but then I love to knit also. When things get tough in knitting I try to read a little and before you know it I have read for a hour. Or sometimes I walk around the yard with Fritz my dog, and look at all of the wonderfull flowers , and gardens I have. Yes sharing time can become difficult. But I do have time to do those things,but working out a schedule is a toughie. " WHAT CAN WE DO ' LOL :roll:


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I knit a lot and read a lot, but not simultaneously.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I have discovered, if the pattern isn't too difficult, I can read on my laptop while knitting I *can* read a book, but it is hard to hold the book while knitting. I really enjoy audio books while knitting.

There are times when I am in a very good book that I don't want to put down and a very fun knitting project that I don't want to put down. *That* is when I have problems. :lol:


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

I totally get you. I want to knit, crochet, loom-knit, loom-bead, due plastic canvas, do needlepoint, get back to some cross stitch and embroidery, do some ballpoint paint embroidery, start a blog, get my Etsy shop going - and still have time to play games on my little tablet while I watch Netflix. I've discussed this with my 31 year old daughter who feels the same way. There's just way too many things I love to do and not nearly enough to do them all. When you figure out that schedule, will you share a copy with us? Heck, you could probably even sell it for some big bucks if you could pull off something that great. I mean - really!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I SURE do have this problem. I now wait to read until after I have gone to bed. Not the best solution because I will often stay up too late if I am into a good book. I knit in the evening after hubby is home. During the day if I have a project I must get done. I write a little too. Now I really run out of time to work on all.
Your blanket 'sounds' wonderful. I take it your daughter is into music.


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

Linda6885 said:


> I SURE do have this problem. I now wait to read until after I have gone to bed. Not the best solution because I will often stay up too late if I am into a good book. I knit in the evening after hubby is home. During the day if I have a project I must get done. I write a little too. Now I really run out of time to work on all.
> Your blanket 'sounds' wonderful. I take it your daughter is into music.


I do most of my reading at night in bed. When I need to really watch a programme I knit easy pattern - leave harder one when all is quiet. :lol:


----------



## polkadotknits (Mar 2, 2013)

I listen to knitting podcasts while I knit, double the pleasure!


----------



## Sacha33 (Jul 7, 2013)

Your local library has many audiobooks you can borrow for your PC, IPad or any other such device. You can listen to your book and knit at the same time.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Creative types like to do multiple things at once. Our very active brain seems limited by having only 2 hands, 2 ears, and 2 eyes. I would like to knit several things at once. I find I have to be content with knitting and tv, or knitting and Kindle with my earphones. Can't seem to juggle a book or focus on my tablet while knitting. Sometimes I get absorbed in one or the other.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

At this time my left hand tendon is swollen I think it is due too much DPN knitting. I think by reading you are giving your hands a rest. Very smart Idea.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

There are times when I have both a book and my knitting in my lap.
Read a chapter, knit a few rows. And repeat.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

YES!!!! And when I get into a really good book- I don't want to do anything else but finish it! That is one reason I have not finished my shawl I am working on- good thing it is not a gift!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Audiobooks make it easy to do multiple things at once. If you haven't tried them, give them a try.


----------



## naztuna (Oct 9, 2012)

I agree! That happened to me Saturday.


----------



## naztuna (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, I'm glad I'm not the only one! It's just gonna be worse when I eventually find a job (job hunting right now). Good ideas and IF I ever figure out how to do everything I want to, I will pass it on.....don't think that will happen tho. :-D


----------



## Mjean (Sep 4, 2012)

Get a book holder, set on a table beside or in front of you, or if you have a wide-armed chair, set it on the arm, then knit something not too complicated, garter or stocking stitch is great!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I read very little because I always prefer to pick up my knitting or crochet when I sit down. Reading is just too still.


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm a great fan of audio books too whilst I knit .. I love Audible.com which is part of Amazon. I wait for a great sale $4.95 or $7.95 a book .. or occasionally a free one 
I can listen via my Kindle or cell phone

I think some libraries offer them too, but I haven't been able to work that our yet ... too busy knitting


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

audio books for me too, free from my library, do it all from home.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Audiobooks are usually abridged. Choppy.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

SassyToy1 said:


> I have audio books going all the time. I then can hear and knit and I get 2 things done at once.


Me too, our local library has a large collection of audio books. I have my patterns on my laptop and load the books on too. It's the best of both worlds and very mobile - sit inside, outside, wherever you choose. 
:-D


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I am the same way. It's either one or the other but I sure have picked up some good hints reading the replies.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I knit in the evenings while watching tv, then I go to bed quite early, around 10pm so I can read for at least an hour. It works for me.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

btibbs70 said:


> I'm on the treadmill for st st. Maybe you need to listen to books on tape while you knit?


That sounds like a great plan. I have the same problem with knitting/crocheting/reading, and trying to find time for housework plus all the other extra's that crop up.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I knit in the evenings while watching tv, then I go to bed quite early, around 10pm so I can read for at least an hour. It works for me.


Me too exactely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Audio books are the way to go. glad they have a rewind button. Wish they had that on my knitting occasionally. I hate ripping out


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I would listen to the Kindle but it has an awful flat monotonous quality - robot-reading- which I dislike. Must try audio books from the library.

During our massive prolonged declutter, it is hard to find time for everything and knitting is suffering. Must garden while the weather is good!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit and read at the same time. Doing st st I do not need to watch what I am doing. So reading and knitting comes easy to me.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

I have the same dilemma. I usually knit during the day and read at night.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

SassyToy1 said:


> I have audio books going all the time. I then can hear and knit and I get 2 things done at once.


Me too!


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, I do. I love to read and read usually a book a day. I'm working on a blanket for my soon to be born grandson. I'm having a hard time because I LOVE TO READ. My son understands because he and his brother also love to read.


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

Like Mavis B I can knit and read at the same time, especially if the pattern is repetitve. I have an ebook and it is much lighter than printed books and you can read quite a bit in one sitting.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

I would love to have the musical note pattern, my daughter just finished a music program at her highschool, she was in the Regional Arts Program so she had music every semester for the 4 years. She would love me to make her a blanket with a music note on it. Thanks.


----------



## juneaiko (Jan 29, 2013)

sross512004 said:


> I totally get you. I want to knit, crochet, loom-knit, loom-bead, due plastic canvas, do needlepoint, get back to some cross stitch and embroidery, do some ballpoint paint embroidery, start a blog, get my Etsy shop going - and still have time to play games on my little tablet while I watch Netflix. I've discussed this with my 31 year old daughter who feels the same way. There's just way too many things I love to do and not nearly enough to do them all. When you figure out that schedule, will you share a copy with us? Heck, you could probably even sell it for some big bucks if you could pull off something that great. I mean - really!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And add stamping and scrapbooking to this list and that is me. Sometimes I am so overwhelmed with all the things I want to do that I get nothing done.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

If there are solutions to the reading versus knitting problem, I want to hear them also. I read when there is nothing else to do, but I never seem to have that problem.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

My DH isn't into talking at the table so I read at mealtimes; my book propped up. Then I knit/crochet in my chair by the tv. If I read in that chair, I fall asleep!!

BTW, some time ago, KPr's talked about good books and I printed the string. Last trip to the Library, I brought the printout and all 4 books I brought home were from KPr's recommendations. Great so far, thanks. (1st one is on the table! LOL)


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Sometimes, I even manage to read and knit at the same time if the pattern is undemanding, but definitely try some books on tape.

I can't go to sleep at night without reading--at least I don't take my knitting to bed with me!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, I try to do both each day, if I ride my exercise bike, which I should get back to doing, thats thirty minutes of reading accomplished, then I will go knit, can't figure out which one makes time go by faster, probably the knitting unless the book is too good! Your friend janet


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

Linda, sounds like we share similar schedules. I do my computer work in the morning which includes working on 3 novellas that have to be finished for publication. Unfortunately, the current heat wave has kept me from accomplishing anything. 
Afternoons (and sometimes evenings) are for craft projects. I read for an hour or so after I go to bed, unless I'm almost done with the book then I read longer. "So many books, (craft projects) so little time."


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

naztuna said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am in the process of knitting my daughter a blanket for her bed. I am doing it in swatches. Violin dishcloth pattern and a musical note dishcloth pattern (I'm using bigger needles), which I will then sew together to make a blanket.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I have the same problem. If I am into a good book, then knitting suffers. Also if I am starting a new project, or have a dead line to finish, then my reading suffers. Not enough time in a day to do anything. Oh well, hardly ever bored!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I find that I need to read and knit during a 24 hour period in order to feel satisfied. Some days it is just a row or two and a page or two of my book, but they are both important to me. I am waiting for someone to invent a way to stretch time so that we can have an extra couple of hours per day - BUT those hours can only be used for reading, knitting, or snuggling/playing with kids or grandkids!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sounds like we are all type A personalities even if most of our activity is sitting. our minds have too much energy to be contained by only one type of project.


----------



## annied (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,
I'm Annie.
I listen to audio books on CDs or audio tapes that I get free from
the public library and knit at the same time, two passions at one
time.
I hope this helps.
Enjoy.
I do.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Yup, know exactly where you're coming from! I've been a compulsive reader all my life. I can knit and watch tv, I can read and watch tv-ish, I can do crossword puzzles and watch tv but I cannot knit and read! I do most of my reading in bed and most of my knitting in the evenings. The daily crosswords are piling up since I started knitting again a couple of years ago - I'm months behind!


----------



## TurtleEmz (Feb 9, 2012)

I am never without my iPod Touch; always listening to audiobooks while I'm knitting, gardening, baking, doing chores, exercising, etc. I discovered audiobooks because of the very dilemma you mention, i.e., I was torn between knitting and reading. My iPod and online library system have resolved the problem!


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

As a teenager (many years ago) I solved this problem by teaching myself to knit plain work without looking at it. So now I can read and knit at the same time. If you are watching tv and knitting at the same time, you don't watch every stitch and this is just carrying things a bit further. I do remember it took a bit of practise though.


----------



## Patwig (Jul 8, 2013)

I listen to books on audio while I Knit. :-( :-(


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

I am one of those people who don't have to look at their hands while they knit. My husband laughs because often in the evenings I have a book in my lap and needles in my hands while he is watching tv.


----------



## chayayita (Jun 30, 2011)

I have the same problem. I love to knit and I love to read. Which do I do first? I find that when I can finally sit down and have some time for myself, my eyes get blurry and tired and night-time, so that's when I pull out my knitting. As far as audiobooks go, unless I pay for them, I don't care for the selection from the public library.


----------



## kathymeitner (May 25, 2011)

Oh YES - I can't do both without messing up the knitting. I read some of the good book, then do some knitting. If the book is really good, then I might choose to put the knitting down for a day and read the book, because I can't concentrate on the knitting anyway thinking about the book. Takes longer to get the knitting project done, but oh well. A friend of mine goes to a Knitters Camp; that's all they do for a week. I use to think she was nuts, but then I took up this wonderful craft, and now I totally see why she does this. Let all of us know what you decide to do - it'll be interesting.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Yes, I have that problem, too. I've downloaded books to my iPad from Amazon with the audio linked. Can read when my fingers get tired from knitting, and pick up where I left off with the audio version to listen too while I knit. Just downloaded some "Classics" that are free to download and only 99c for the additional audio. I'm currently reading/listening to Persuasion by Jane Austin.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I knit a lot and read a lot, but not simultaneously.


Ditto. :thumbup:


----------



## aljportia (Jul 8, 2013)

I listen to books on CD when I am knitting, especially when I am flying. Check out your library; there are books on CD through Amazon and others. The CD players run about $25.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Knitting takes up most of my time. I read before going to bed but haven't found too many good books to keep me interested. Finding patterns s another story!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

This is definitely a problem. I have a long line of books waiting to be read. But I cannot while I am knitting and I have a long line of projects to be knit. I cannot listen to a book while knitting, can't seem to follow along with only partial attention and I think it will put me to sleep. So, so far I just knit and let the book list grow.


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

I read whilst eating my lunch and in the afternoons, then knit of an evening 

Pat


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

I used to be an avid reader. Since I learned to knit 5 years ago I seldom read. A book has to really "grab" me if I am going to finish it. My knitting needles keep calling me.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Set aside quality time for each...or read on days 123 and knit on the others or just pick up and put down..knit awhile..read awhile..


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit when I watch tv. I read in bed before I go to sleep . It relaxes me. This time of year I also read when I float in the pool. Problem is that I fall asleep while floating and reading. I keep my reading book on my porch where it can dry out as the bottom is water logged lol! My DD and I were just discussing me trying to knit while floating I don't think that it can be done.;-)


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I just got back to reading again. I am reading on my Kindle.What is true for me is that I am either knitting or reading not at the same time.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Same problem here!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

boy do you have that right... I have schedualed KP for my morning coffee time only.. (no not only just mostly ) then I go to work, clean my house, run any errands I have before hubby gets home. I make sure that after I have checked my emails that I get some .. possibly a hour or so knitting done before dinner. Then I cook dinner and we watch a little tv.. he then goes to bed very early and I have time to watch my "girly shows" as he puts them and knit some more... during the weekends its a bit harder because we do things together but I do like to dauble in my other crafts like painting and sewing.. always taking time for KP and knitting... I wish there were more hours in a day I would love to be able to do more like read and other crafts that I enjoy.. When I retire I'll have more time and it will work out a little better.. hopefully


----------



## patty9243 (Jul 8, 2013)

When I had a project with a deadline, I made a commitment to do 2 rows an evening. Most times I did a few more. I could then read etc without guilt


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

I am also in love with knitting and reading. The only solution I come up with is longer days. There is just not enough time in one day to do all we want to do, not to mention what we have to do. I usually knit during the day and in the evenings. I read before I go to sleep. If it is a really good book I'm a little tired in the morning because I read too late.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

I am also in love with knitting and reading. The only solution I come up with is longer days. There is just not enough time in one day to do all we want to do, not to mention what we have to do. I usually knit during the day and in the evenings. I read before I go to sleep. If it is a really good book I'm a little tired in the morning because I read too late.


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

sross512004 said:


> I totally get you. I want to knit, crochet, loom-knit, loom-bead, due plastic canvas, do needlepoint, get back to some cross stitch and embroidery, do some ballpoint paint embroidery, start a blog, get my Etsy shop going - and still have time to play games on my little tablet while I watch Netflix. I've discussed this with my 31 year old daughter who feels the same way. There's just way too many things I love to do and not nearly enough to do them all. When you figure out that schedule, will you share a copy with us? Heck, you could probably even sell it for some big bucks if you could pull off something that great. I mean - really!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I hear you! 
:lol:


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Reading all the responses I find we are all so lucky that we have so many interests. Keeping busy and having so many interests is a good thing. Makes me think of my friends I have lost way too soon and do not have that luxury


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

polkadotknits said:


> I listen to knitting podcasts while I knit, double the pleasure!


I do too! My favorite way to spend an afternoon. :-D


----------



## janeiowa (Jul 6, 2013)

Same problem here...but I use one as a break from the other. When my hands start to cramp or ache, I switch off to my IPAD and read away.

Both hobbies are delightful.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

SassyToy1 said:


> I have audio books going all the time. I then can hear and knit and I get 2 things done at once.


Thanks for your suggestion. Depending in which "knitting nest" I happen to be, my knitting go-along activity is either listening to the TV, swinging on the porch bird watching, working sudoku puzzles, or listening to music on a small portable CD player in a small room that has a skylight. (This is my very favorite place, especially if it's raining. I love to hear the rain softly falling on the skylight.)

Instead of the music, I will begin listening to some Wayne Dyer CDs that I've long-ago forgotten. His lectures are always so positive.

This was a very interesting topic and comments.


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

You must be very talented to read and knit at the same time! I can't even walk and chew gum at the same time!


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

I love to read! I have over 300 books on my iPad and about the same on the Nook I no longer use. I can't read and knit but I do listen to music or have the tv on for backcountry noise. If the show is something I watch then my knitting get put down occasionally. Reading is done when I want. But I usually try to do it later in the day after I am done knitting, crocheting or whatever projects I am working on.


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

I solved this one when books on tape arrived at
my local library. What a wonderful invention.
Now, of course they're on disc and there is a
great choice in both fiction and non-fiction.
Now one can read and knit/sew/...or whatever..
and "read".


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Audio books are the way to go, as long as the knitting isn't too complicated ;-) Not sure about other states, but NJ has an eLibrary online where you can sign up with your library card and "borrow" books directly to your computer and you can transfer them to whatever device you use - and they have a wide selection available ;-)


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Depends on what I am knitting, I couldn't do it with your patterns but with a simple stocking stitch and a book that will stay open on the arm of my chair, usually an old old favourite, I do both. And with something I have to concentrate on I down load a talking book from Librivox(free) or Audible(pay) and listen while I knit. That way In get a lot of both.


----------



## annied (Jun 6, 2013)

In the beginning I had to listen to the first CD or cassette twice to get the story-line, sometimes, I still do. Once I have the story basics, I'm good to go.


----------



## nana618 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sacha33 said:


> Your local library has many audiobooks you can borrow for your PC, IPad or any other such device. You can listen to your book and knit at the same time.


My daughters got me a Kindle to listen to audiobooks while I knit. I found out Amazon does not release many audiobooks through the library. Any why??? because they want you to join their Audible.com site which costs money. I'm not sure about other devices but I am not happy with my Kindle for audiobooks.


----------



## orkchild (Jun 10, 2013)

naztuna said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am in the process of knitting my daughter a blanket for her bed. I am doing it in swatches. Violin dishcloth pattern and a musical note dishcloth pattern (I'm using bigger needles), which I will then sew together to make a blanket.
> 
> ...


----------



## orkchild (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay the machine hates me But I'm big on the audiobooks too.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Audio books are a great choice. I do listen a lot to audio books when in the car. If the patttern is not too difficult, you should be able to listen to a good book while knitting.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I retired a month ago today and for the last 30 years I taught ENGLISH so my reading was very focused on non fiction on HOW to get students to read and new materials FOR my students. The last few years left little room to read MY books. I have a tablet and I knit and read in alternate manner. When my hands or shoulder become tired from the work, I read. I am discovering that I am loving reading for me, but I am also more patient with my knitting as I don't feel so rushed with lack of time. Now I just need to get off my butt and do some more activities to keep my tukus a bit smaller! There s always some downside!


----------



## chasse52 (Jan 11, 2013)

That I understand


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

For me, audiobooks are the answer!! I have 62 inches knit of a 72" afghan for my 6'5" nephew who is getting married next month. I am finishing "reading" book #2 in the Outlander series by Diana Gabeldon. I find that my mind does not wander from the story and I am able to concentrate better on both when knitting and listening. I wish I could take knitting to parish council meetings - they can be pretty dull. :>)


----------



## Melody Sue (Jul 7, 2013)

I love reading and will listen to audio books.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

With my KindleFire, I can prop it up and read, and knit at the same time. LOVE IT!! Never could keep books in place, but the KindleFire is perfect!! Of course we can multi-task while knitting!! HUGS...GG


----------



## grandma shirley (May 7, 2013)

I knit or crochet in the evening while watching TV and then try to limit myself to a chapter of a good book before heading upstairs to go to sleep. Sometimes, though, reading only stimulates me and I have trouble going to sleep. I can't seem to win in the sleep department. I don't think that is too unusual as we age. 
I'm currently working on a pirate bear for my grandson's 4th birthday in August.


----------



## naztuna (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey Joan,

Here is the pattern.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh yes! I DO identify and this is an issue for me, too. As a full-time Daycare Grandma, the time I have to myself is precious and hard to divide between just relaxing, knitting and reading. 

I get up a half hour early for reading before my KP check-in each morning and have learned to watch the early nighttime news (9:00 instead of 10:00) to allow a little reading time in bed to wind me down to sleep. Knitting time is right after the kids go home (usually about 5:30 pm.) until 9:00. I'm usually knitting along to my favorite prime-time TV shows during that time, as well.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Ditto! 
A side line- I too love someone with Autism! :thumbup:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Lol- We CRE8TIV-ERS cant take a break. Hard to "relax with one thing". But would we have it any other way?
I Garden, Read, Knit, Cook as my relaxers. But do I EVER have enough time for it all????


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Such a good problem to have--the time to knit, read, enjoy your garden, etc. Do what you feel like doing. If you force yourself to stop something you enjoy just because you think you should be doing something else, you won't get to enjoy either activity. However, listening to an audio book is a wonderful way to accomplish two very pleasant things at one time.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I started knitting in order to read...boring textbooks in college. I would put the book on a bookrack on my desk and then knit st st while I read. In that way I could force myself to sit still and read those chapters.  I made three sweaters that quarter...


----------



## vlzb (Jan 28, 2011)

I listen to books on my Itouch or Iphone that I have bought from Audible.com


----------



## LDucat (May 31, 2013)

I download audio books from the library to my IPod. I've really enjoyed getting into a great book and have a feeling of accomplishment at the same time!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Leland Sandy said:


> For me, audiobooks are the answer!! I have 62 inches knit of a 72" afghan for my 6'5" nephew who is getting married next month. I am finishing "reading" book #2 in the Outlander series by Diana Gabeldon. I find that my mind does not wander from the story and I am able to concentrate better on both when knitting and listening. I wish I could take knitting to parish council meetings - they can be pretty dull. :>)


I have ADHD and have found that knitting allows me to focus on other things and keeps me calmer. Of course I don't do heavy patterns and try to read, but there are those loooong sections of mindless knitting that need to be done.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

impressive- good solution! wish I had thought of that when I was a student!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

arwenian said:


> Creative types like to do multiple things at once. Our very active brain seems limited by having only 2 hands, 2 ears, and 2 eyes.


Thank you. All this time, I was thinking I had ADD.


----------



## pb9759 (Oct 6, 2012)

Am I the only one who reads in the bathroom?


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I think I am a reader more than a knitter. Can't knit while cooking, whereas if the book is on the counter, I can stir and read at the same time! I can vacuum and read at the same time too. Learned that from my aunt LOL! Now if I could only afford one of those cars that drive themselves, I'd be so happy! Then I could read or knit while driving instead of "wasting" so much time in the car.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Mejarrett said:


> Yes, I have that problem, too. I've downloaded books to my iPad from Amazon with the audio linked. Can read when my fingers get tired from knitting, and pick up where I left off with the audio version to listen too while I knit. Just downloaded some "Classics" that are free to download and only 99c for the additional audio. I'm currently reading/listening to Persuasion by Jane Austin.


Do you know about www.Librivox.org ? They have audio versions of gazillions of books that are in the public domain, free to download. Many of their readers are amateurish, but the one who calls herself Gypsy Girl is wonderful. She has recorded almost all of Jane Austen (maybe all, by now).

Librivox's motto is "No rights reserved."


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

ABSOLUTELY NOT! I soak in the tub while reading. I even polish my nails while soaking. a great escape!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have audio books on my kindle and iPad. That is very helpful so I can do both of my favorite things. Or if you don't have either of those gadgets then audio tapes at your library and a tape recorder. If they still exist. Good luck!!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I love to do both also. Since I have arthritis in my hands, I have to limit the knitting to short spurts with something else in between to rest the hands. That is when I console myself by reading.


----------



## ellasnan (Mar 23, 2013)

If I am doing SS I can read at the same time, you don't need to look to just knit and purl.


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

It sounds as if there are many avid readers here when we can stop our clicking needles and hooks long enough to pick up a book. 
the next question is what are you reading now? lets find some new titles to add to our reading lists.
I just finished A Tale for the Time Being by Ruth Ozeki
a fascinating book that I know I will keep and read again. I have already given a copy to my daughter and my sister has started reading it. I will be looking for more books by this author.
I just started re-reading Knitting around by Elizabeth Zimmermann.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I alternate. I can't utilize audio books as my hearing is bad even with hearing aids...I can hear but the sounds come to me garbled. I use CC on the TV. Needless to say, it is most annoying to me and everyone else. I am grateful that my eyes are good and I can enjoy books and my needlework (do x-stitch too).


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

I used to be a voracious reader and now I knit instead. I haven't read anything new in a year - unheard of for me who used to read 4 - 5 books per month!


----------



## Donalda (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes. Knitting is addictive. I used to read all the time, now I knit. :|


----------



## Jebyarn (Nov 13, 2012)

But aren't we so blessed to have several things to enjoy in this beautiful world? I feel so happy when I think about all the options I have, and things I enjoy. Some people have nothing, no joy in their world and feel hopeless which makes me sad. Lets keep them in our prayers.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

mungie32 said:


> That sounds like a great plan. I have the same problem with knitting/crocheting/reading, and trying to find time for housework plus all the other extra's that crop up.


Housework?


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sometimes I tell myself you cannot pick up that book until you get your knitting done. It doesn't always work. LOL


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Jebyarn said:


> But aren't we so blessed to have several things to enjoy in this beautiful world? I feel so happy when I think about all the options I have, and things I enjoy. Some people have nothing, no joy in their world and feel hopeless which makes me sad. Lets keep them in our prayers.


I so very much agree with you


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I love knitting, and I love knitting. Sometimes, I find that I'm not in the mood for knitting, so I read, and sometimes the opposite is the case. Audible books are a great solution: You can read and knit at the same time.

Hazel


----------



## dgoll (May 12, 2013)

Hi! I alternate between the two!


----------



## huib (Feb 24, 2013)

The best remedy: I knit and read at the same time. 
To be honest I listen to books. I have become a member of audible, about $8 a month which gives you one credit and for most books one credit is enough. I first did audio books through the public library but was through them within a couple of months, and I don't have a cassette player or CD player any more, through audible you down load the book and its yours and they have an enormous selection. Check them out audible.com, first book for free, I really recommend the djinni and the gollem one of those books that was so good you don't want it to end!


----------



## Librarian67 (Jul 8, 2013)

I find that I read more in the evening when I'm too tired to knit (anything other than garter stitch). I like to knit when I'm watching TV because I don't feel guilty about sitting there. I'm actually being productive! Likewise, I read on the beach because knitting doesn't lend itself to water and sand. So, I guess for me, the time of day and the setting dictates whether I read or knit. I'm definitely doing one or the other the majority of my waking (non-work) hours.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Linda6885 said:


> I SURE do have this problem. I now wait to read until after I have gone to bed. Not the best solution because I will often stay up too late if I am into a good book. I knit in the evening after hubby is home. During the day if I have a project I must get done. I write a little too. Now I really run out of time to work on all.
> Your blanket 'sounds' wonderful. I take it your daughter is into music.


I also wait until bedtime to read. That way, I haven't anything else on my mind to do and it's quiet. It helps me relax greatly and get better sleep - IF the dogs don't wake me in the middle of the night! I do my knitting/crocheting/etc. when I HAVE to sit for any period of time. It's throughout the day. Yesterday was a "rest" day. In-between everything, I managed to get one sock done and start another. It's that time of year for me -- socks away! :lol: I love the concept of the musical blanket! We get super creative when it comes to making one of a kind items for family and friends. That's what I love about "working yarn" as my Gram use to say. :thumbup:


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

I also have been thinking of using audio books. I used to listen to them years ago and enjoyed them very much.


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Same problem, but I have times that I designate to reading and times designated to knitting. It's the only way I can do both. :mrgreen:


----------



## Carlygirl (Feb 27, 2012)

I find that I read in the summer because I am outside in the heat and my hands get sticky - and then I knit once it gets cool


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Is there anything wrong with doing whatever makes you happy? Either activity is good, productive, enriching, and satisfying. As Crocodile Dundee said...."No Worries. " That is often my motto. Without any input from anyone. If you are reading posts of opinions, you are probably doing neither activity as much as you would like to.

Oops! Now I will probably be labeled as being "snippy." But my opinion was requested, to here it is. 


naztuna said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am in the process of knitting my daughter a blanket for her bed. I am doing it in swatches. Violin dishcloth pattern and a musical note dishcloth pattern (I'm using bigger needles), which I will then sew together to make a blanket.
> 
> ...


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

i love reading, and i love knitting! And i do watch TV in the evenings. yes, i had to find a way to do alll three. Thus, after jobs done around the house, i take my morning coffee break and read, afternoon coffee or tea break and read, and read in bed before turning out the light, or read my Kobo with lights off, so i dont disturb sleeping like a log husband.! When watching TV i knit; whilst said husband is driving, i knit. when we travel i have my knitting and my Kobo.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I do tend to binge one way or the other too. But to balance it, I knit with my coffees in the morning and while watching t.v. Reading is for bedtime or rainy afternoons.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I love to read and I love to knit.

When I am in a rut or can't find the right project then I read.


----------



## cjursik (May 27, 2013)

Listen to audio books while you knit. You get the best of both worlds!


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

I wish I could make myself give up knitting for awhile to read. I've been knitting nonstop until the tendons in my left hand are so painful, and the middle finger is now a "trigger" finger or that's what my doctor called it. I can certainly identify with Grandmann.

Neenie


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

sross512004 said:


> I totally get you. I want to knit, crochet, loom-knit, loom-bead, due plastic canvas, do needlepoint, get back to some cross stitch and embroidery, do some ballpoint paint embroidery, start a blog, get my Etsy shop going - and still have time to play games on my little tablet while I watch Netflix. I've discussed this with my 31 year old daughter who feels the same way. There's just way too many things I love to do and not nearly enough to do them all. When you figure out that schedule, will you share a copy with us? Heck, you could probably even sell it for some big bucks if you could pull off something that great. I mean - really!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Wow, I thought I only had that problem. I also work full-time still (hope to retire soon).


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

mjo said:


> It sounds as if there are many avid readers here when we can stop our clicking needles and hooks long enough to pick up a book.
> the next question is what are you reading now? lets find some new titles to add to our reading lists.
> I just finished A Tale for the Time Being by Ruth Ozeki
> a fascinating book that I know I will keep and read again. I have already given a copy to my daughter and my sister has started reading it. I will be looking for more books by this author.
> I just started re-reading Knitting around by Elizabeth Zimmermann.


I just finished the Zoo by James Patterson, scary and could be all too real.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

I can fall asleep doing either one! &#9829;&#9786;


----------



## regencylover (Sep 27, 2012)

I have found that knitting and reading are mutually exclusive. I have to watch TV to get any knitting done-- and I only like a few programs on TV.


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

naztuna said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am in the process of knitting my daughter a blanket for her bed. I am doing it in swatches. Violin dishcloth pattern and a musical note dishcloth pattern (I'm using bigger needles), which I will then sew together to make a blanket.
> 
> ...


Definitely have the SAME issue! Seems I get hooked in spurts on one or the other for a little while and I don't seem to be able to balance them very well, except that late at night I find I lay down and read just before falling off to sleep.... but if it's a really good book I pick it up again during the daytime when I should be knitting/crocheting!!

This is especially a problem as you said when you have a specific gift for someone that you have to finish!

Good Luck! LOL


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

i have the same problem or did until i got my kindle. dont have to hold it open, just lay it on the arm of my chair and keep on knitting!!!


----------



## Two cats (Nov 5, 2012)

I listen to Books on Tape and Audio Cassettes and sometimes watch TV as well but that is when mistakes occur Twp Cats


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a Kindle Fire HD and can listen to books while I knit or spin which I love and is the best of both worlds.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

naztuna said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am in the process of knitting my daughter a blanket for her bed. I am doing it in swatches. Violin dishcloth pattern and a musical note dishcloth pattern (I'm using bigger needles), which I will then sew together to make a blanket.
> 
> ...


Alas for me, never the twain shall meet! If I start a good book, it's all-consuming. I can't put it down till I'm done---don't want to do anything else. Same with painting, or sewing and certainly for knitting. If I start a project, I must finish it before starting anything else because being a Libra, I have to be careful not to begin more than I can (will) finish. Once I move on to another activity, I may never go back. That quilted bed spread I started last August still sits unsewn. Oh, I WILL finish it---the question is just when? I've knitted instead, finishing six sweaters, a scarf, four pairs of sandal sockies, a seventh sweater on my needles, and one sweater and three pairs of winter socks patiently waiting. As you can tell, my self-discipline is pretty rotten. So reading is limited to daily news and comic strips. You do NOT want to get into a philosophical conversation with me---I can talk about a few things going on in the world and Garfield. :?


----------



## Jebyarn (Nov 13, 2012)

I am amazed at how many knitters also love to read!! That is me! Is there something in our genes that makes us connect to those two pastimes which are favorite times for us? I couldn't live without my knitting/yarn and my hundreds of books!!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

momskii said:


> I just finished the Zoo by James Patterson, scary and could be all too real.


i read it also- and thought the same as you! he does write good books.....once started, hard to put down......


----------



## mum of 11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Love to knit and read, keep the pattern plain or easy and repeat. Knit why watching tv. I have my book on arm of chair, often being held open with phone.Hate just reading only, makes me feel unproductive, this way I can do alot.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

I go to the library and battow a play away. So I listen and knit.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Working out a schedule to get everything done is not difficult - sticking to it is difficult. I can read on the treadmill, so that is helpful. There are times I HAVE to make myself take time to do something other than knit.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

I used to want to live to be 100. Now I will have to live to be at least 300 to read all the books I want to and knit all the patterns I want to. I get consumed by either (or both at the same time). Then the clutter builds up and the house needs to be cleaned. I don't know how I ever had time for the job. Thankfully, I retired early.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I love to knit and I also like to read so I have decided that it is housework during the day, knitting in the evening and reading in bed.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

like sassytoy1 i always knit with an audio book playing...it is such a relief to have the eyes, hands and ears working at the same time.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I have just about given up on reading although I have a house full of books and magazines. And I miss reading very much. I guess for each of us we have to make choices and this is a tough one. 
I have a Marilyn Monroe biography that is over 600 pages long. How many years will it take me to finish it. Right now I have items with deadlines which like so many of us I hate so perhaps when these are out of the way.....
Glad you brought up the subject.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Your post caught my attention. I once suffered hand pain after completing a king sized quilt accompanied by a lump on the back of my left hand. Dr. diagnosed it as DeQuervain's Disease, and surgically removed that lump, as well as treating tendonitis. It is a good idea not to ignore hand pain. Hands do so many things, are a really important part of our life's activities. Please take care. Please see a Dr. This is probably also a very smart idea, too. Blessings. 


grandmann said:


> At this time my left hand tendon is swollen I think it is due too much DPN knitting. I think by reading you are giving your hands a rest. Very smart Idea.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I read Audio Books that I borrow from the library. I like best sellers. When I want to read a paper book, I knit a neck warmer, k2 p2 around and around for six inches, or seven, or twelve inches.


----------



## nintendomo (May 17, 2011)

naztuna said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am in the process of knitting my daughter a blanket for her bed. I am doing it in swatches. Violin dishcloth pattern and a musical note dishcloth pattern (I'm using bigger needles), which I will then sew together to make a blanket.
> 
> ...


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

Love audio books! I must have listened to over a thousand in the past between Audible (I have over 600 in my library) and the library. Before I was lucky to read 2 or 3 books a year...they put me to sleep. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I haven't tried the audio books, but I do have the same problem as you. I am a fairly fast reader and depending on the book, can usually finish one in two days. I try to limit my reading to two books and then go back to my crochet or knitting. The exception would be if I have a project that I am making that has a deadline. I have to finish it on time before I can go back to reading. So many things to enjoy and so little time, even though I am retired. I am trying to get to organizing all my pictures in order to start scrapbooking several albums. The albums have taken a back burner to my getting my yarn stash and patterns organized. All of this while still trying to find time to knit, crochet and read.


----------



## Sandi B (Mar 1, 2013)

Me too, I love to read -- and knit, and cross-stitch. Sure looks like knitters are also avid readers.


----------



## Dot K (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree with you. Audio books are excellent. :thumbup:


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

naztuna said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am in the process of knitting my daughter a blanket for her bed. I am doing it in swatches. Violin dishcloth pattern and a musical note dishcloth pattern (I'm using bigger needles), which I will then sew together to make a blanket.
> 
> ...


This sounds a lot like my house. Been trying to balance, not doing very well


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I am afraid reading wins out most of the time. I say I will knit later and then start to read! I'll never even get a dishcloth done at this rate! hahahaha!!!! :roll:


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I knit a lot, read at night, listen to audio books while knitting and sewing. I also sew a lot and quilt a lot. I work a few hours a week and am very active at church....busy, busy, busy and love every minute of it !!!!!


----------



## sueZee (Jul 6, 2013)

That sounded like a good idea to me so I tried listening to a book while knitting but later I realized I could hardly remember anything about the story and I had to reread what I had listened to. I guess I have a one track mind or I need to knit something simpler.


----------



## Wood'n'Wool (Apr 5, 2012)

Does reading knitting books/magazines count?


----------



## Patsue (Jul 8, 2013)

I love this idea. Probably works the left-brain/right-brain alternation somehow, too, like crawling when we were infants. As a retired librarian who stockpiled yarn AND books for retirement, I now face the challenge of getting through them all!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, well, you are a fast reader. I read slowly, in proof-reading mode. So audio books don't take much longer than visual reading would. There's a huge supply at the local library close by.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

I've managed to find out how to listen to a book on my i pad so I downloaded the kindle app and have the book being read to me while I knit.....I have certain books I keep for reading tho....


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, Yes! I "found" knitting and reading when I was 11 and since then, many years later , i still am torn between which to do . I love both passtimes!


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

I am consumed by a book, or by my knitting, but never the twain shall meet. I've read very little in the past year or two, but knit quite a bit. Other times, I read a ton and knit very little. Seems I don't have an interest in both at the same time!


----------



## Campbell (Feb 11, 2013)

You are living my life.
I am a middle school reading teacher who loves research and read, and read......
I also keep my knitting for evenings when my husband and I sit together watching TV.
I can't concentrate on both, so books on tape are out. Also driving and listening is certainly out of the question.
I will retire in two years! Enough time for both


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

I have actually had to put myself on Kindle Restriction in order to get back to my knitting! Sad but true.....but there are so many free books you can download off the local library....now you can understand WHY I had to put myself on Kindle restriction!!!


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Free audio books from my local library are my go-to when I knit. Even better than TV because I don't have to look!


----------



## hania (Sep 30, 2011)

I go to the library and get audio books........then get the best of both worlds :mrgreen:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Audiobooks are a necessity! I never sew or knit without listening to something.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I listen to audiobooks.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> I listen to audiobooks.


Listen to audiobooks while I knit or crochet or do other things.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I too enjoy doing both - reading and knitting - and I remember my mother's answer to this "problem" was to listen to her books and continue knitting. I haven't tried listening to a book anyplace other than in the car but I don't see why it wouldn't work to listen and knit - - enjoy.


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

I read with my morning coffee and before I go to sleep at night. A book by my bed and a book by my chair. And sometimes read while knitting something simple.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Being the lazy sort I like to read and knit at the same time! Yes, I can do it. I started as a teenager when I was making a hairpin lace afghan. Was sitting on the ground on a blanket with my feet holding the book open to read while working on the afghan. Now I just use a couple of clothespins to hold the pages open and knit along the merry way! No need to choose which to do! And no, I do not loose my place with either one! Just hit a rhythm and go!


----------



## phoenixangelique (Sep 23, 2011)

I have the same problem, knitting, reading, sewing, baking and a few ew things I have the kit for but haven't yet learnt ... not to mention TRYING to have a social life and give sufficient attention to my kitties n dog. Not easy. 

I've surrendered and gotten myself an 'Audible' account though, it does the reading for me while I knit and keep one eye on my forums/social media (all while in bed hehe)


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

It's a problem...new knitting project--can't stop....great book, can't put it down. I feel like the poster child for OCD!


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

All the time!! 
this is constantly my problem - [and I don't like audio books, so I don't use those]~
Sometimes I can read AND knit at the same time - but most the time the patterns I'm doing are not *mindless* - so if I try multi-tasking then you know what happens.......rippppp : (
I have the same *disease* so many of you others have: wanting to do multiple things and not enough hours in the day! I retired recently and thought I'd have so much time that I'd get so many old projects and new ones done - ha ha ha! I think we tend to over-do in our ideas of what we want to accomplish!! [or at least that's me!]


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Love to knit, love to read, but can't do both at the same time - knit with the radio on, but have to have quiet while reading! Audio books don't work well for me, I find I drift off & have to rewind all the time LOL.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

juneaiko said:


> And add stamping and scrapbooking to this list and that is me. Sometimes I am so overwhelmed with all the things I want to do that I get nothing done.


Me too. Reading, stamping, gardening, knitting. Sometimes I am so overwhelmed by all the things I love to do, I don't get anything done!


----------



## doni1954 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here in Baltimore library, they have these play aways. You add a battery and some head phones and listen away while you knit.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Two of my greatest passions - so how can I choose? So I knit during the day and read at night when I don't want to risk making knitting mistakes.

Besides, reading helps me to to sleep. Although, reading Janet Evanovich at night is not a 'sleeper' type reading.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

i have a basket of books in the downstairs and upstairs loos; a bedside table full of books still to read, a kobo with new books, a three shelf bookcase in the master bedroom with books to read, and wall to wall shelves in the den full of books, and bookcases in the living room full of books. They are not all mine - some are my husbands! i read a book and think - ah, i might want to read that again, so it gets "filed". My dad gave me a copy of Little Women back in 1952, and i still reread it! my mother had a book in the '40's - The Bishop's Mantle - which i still have and read!!!! just can't seem to part with them!!!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

naztuna said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am in the process of knitting my daughter a blanket for her bed. I am doing it in swatches. Violin dishcloth pattern and a musical note dishcloth pattern (I'm using bigger needles), which I will then sew together to make a blanket.
> 
> ...


Yes, I too have this issue. My reading sometimes is nonexistent. I have to make an effort to put down my needles and read. I will be traveling soon. And, this time I am going to read instead of knit on the airplane; I usually knit. I will knit when I have free time during my vacation.

Let's make ourselves a promise to read at least 1/3 of the time... and knit 2/3 of the time. Really make an effort to balance them.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I read a lot as well, and I think I may have a bit of a balance....I knit in the evenings and sometimes the afternoons. So if I take a break in the morning, I read a couple of pages from a book, but I also have about 10-15 minutes of reading in bed....and if I have a rare sleepless night I will read, as I find the reading often makes me drowsy. So I get to do both but not at the same time. I find that the "talking" and things like Kindles are not the same as a real book, although I will admit that both save the problem of what to do with a book when it has been finished.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I tried audio books when I'm having my bad eye days. They put me right to sleep. I should try them while knitting . Maybe knitting will keep me awake.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

naztuna said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am in the process of knitting my daughter a blanket for her bed. I am doing it in swatches. Violin dishcloth pattern and a musical note dishcloth pattern (I'm using bigger needles), which I will then sew together to make a blanket.
> 
> ...


Depending on what I'm making, I can sometimes knit or crochet while I read. Also kind of depends on what I'm reading... Just like watching TV. Sometimes, I can knit/crochet and watch, other times I need to concentrate more on one or the other.

But, there are times, when I just don't feel like knitting or crocheting, and I have a book from the library that I just "must" read....


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you. All this time, I was thinking I had ADD.


Talented and creative people who are good at mutli tasking, are often ADD of some form. It's not a crime, and you don't need to be diagnosed by a doctor to know what works for you. I just know that knitting helps me focus and those who know me understand it, and it doesn't hurt that they like the outcomes (socks, shawls, washcloths, blankets, etc).


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

meetoo said:


> i have a basket of books in the downstairs and upstairs loos; a bedside table full of books still to read, a kobo with new books, a three shelf bookcase in the master bedroom with books to read, and wall to wall shelves in the den full of books, and bookcases in the living room full of books. They are not all mine - some are my husbands! i read a book and think - ah, i might want to read that again, so it gets "filed". My dad gave me a copy of Little Women back in 1952, and i still reread it! my mother had a book in the '40's - The Bishop's Mantle - which i still have and read!!!! just can't seem to part with them!!!!!


When I knew I was retiring this year from a thirty-year teaching career in English, I took a chance and sold all but a few of my books to a place that takes them. They paid a LARGE sum of money (apparently the teacher-noted copies of classics are quite popular with kiddos) and then I bought a nice Android tablet with 32G memory chip and downloaded all the books I (stress the I) wanted, not was teaching or had to read for my field). To my amazement, most of the classics are free (Twain, Shakespeare, Alcott, etc) are free not to mention historical biographies, so the cost to load it up is quite reasonable. My hubby, while not parting with all of his books yet, has started to do the same on his school ipad and is amazed at that is free.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

For an English teacher, I can only claim that I haven't totally woken up, as I should have edited/proofed that last message before posting. LOL sorry, folks!


----------



## itextiles (Jul 23, 2012)

I have found that audio books are great for knitting. I frequently download a book on my ipod and listen for hours while I knit.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

SassyToy1 said:


> I have audio books going all the time. I then can hear and knit and I get 2 things done at once.


This is what I do.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

meetoo said:


> i have a basket of books in the downstairs and upstairs loos; a bedside table full of books still to read, a kobo with new books, a three shelf bookcase in the master bedroom with books to read, and wall to wall shelves in the den full of books, and bookcases in the living room full of books. They are not all mine - some are my husbands! i read a book and think - ah, i might want to read that again, so it gets "filed". My dad gave me a copy of Little Women back in 1952, and i still reread it! my mother had a book in the '40's - The Bishop's Mantle - which i still have and read!!!! just can't seem to part with them!!!!!


I am with you. I can't give away good books because I may want to read them again. I have hundreds plus got a bunch of my mothers old books that I want to read someday. She loved Gladys Tabor. Filled up all my bookcases and have boxes full. Still keep buying for kindle and from amazon. I think it is a sickness! Although a good sickness!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I tend to read at lunch time and traveling to and from work.
I knit after dinner to relax.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

My name is Barbara and I am a recorded book-a-holic! Before I moved to an area with poor download capability, I could get my books from the library 24/7. Now I have to think ahead to make sure I don't find myself without a book when the library is closed or if the snow is too deep to get to town! I have a couple of Harry Potters, The Lord of the Rings trilogy and The Narnia Tales that I have listened to over and over -they are my lifeline if I should run out. This is the best way to do both things I enjoy, and keeping my hands busy while "reading" sure cuts down on the snacking!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

always a choice. Yesterday I was reading and learning on youtube as I knitted what the youtube and pattern called out. Maybe a way to do both. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

If I'm knitting something plain then I am reading at the same time. Also liked the idea of the audio books while knitting. When Neil and I go hill walking Neil plays amateur radio at the summit of the hill and I listen to my audio book. At the moment I'm listening to The Sleeper Awakes by H G Wells. I often find the classics a bit dry reading for my taste but like to listen to them.


----------



## naztuna (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with this delima. I may check out the audio books. also have a kindle, so I may try that as well. 

Happy knitting/reading all!


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

I just have to say how amazed I am at the number of people here who can knit and read at the same time. I can watch Netflix and knit, or listen to an audio book or radio and knit, but the eyes can only be doing one thing at a time. I admire you all. (And I kind of feel like I'm back in kindergarten, looking up to the big kids and hoping I can be cool like them some day.)


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

When my arthritis is acting up, I read more. I read mostly at night when I am too tired to concentrate on a knitting pattern.


----------



## knitfan (Dec 10, 2011)

I have scheduled my activities. Household chores in the morning, afternoons for card making, evenings for knitting, and reading at late night. Seems to work for me.


----------



## marchwater (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi
Your blanket sounds beautiful. Enjoy listening to audio books while knitting. The libraries are chock full of them.
Now you can listen and knit and relax. Dont forget to post your pictures when your finished.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

i tried audio books, but kept falling asleep after about 15 minutes! i tried putting them on in the car, but my husband had to listen to them whilst i fell asleep, then had to listen to them again when i woke up!!!! maybe it' the soothing tones of the readers, or i am listening to the wrong kind of books!!!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

yes, when I get into a book I don't want to stop and vice versa with reading. Maybe I should try some of those audio books.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, I'm experiencing the same thing this summer!! I am retired, but teach one day a week at a local university. I try to catch up on both my knitting and reading best sellers in the summer, and right now reading is winning out. In the past 2 months I have purchased a lot of yarn at great prices and have picked out the patterns for projects, but haven't even taken the yarn out of the bags. Frustrating...


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Frustrating yes - but think of the lovely surprise when you open it all up again in the winter months.


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

I think the title of this discussion should
be "Knitting AND reading". We all seem to
enjoy both.
(Here endeth the lesson!


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Your blanket sounds very pretty. Can't wait to see it.
I feel your pain....knit and /or read. :roll: As other have said, I like to listen to audio tapes or watch TV( actually listen!) as I knit. I have a Kindle and usually read a night in bed( got the cutest book light!) But, this may go out the window, if I'm reading a juicy mystery.
Housework.......whenever I can find time!!!!!!!! :-D


----------



## naztuna (Oct 9, 2012)

I agree!


----------



## Lynner (Jul 11, 2013)

I do the exact same thing, right now I have an afghan on the needles and a book on the end table, I know I shouldn't but I start both anyway. :?


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Since retiring a month ago, I have decided that what I do (read vs knitting), when I do it (morning-noon-night), and how (book vs digital), is MY pleasure!
I do have projects on the table that must be done for deadlines and they are always on the front burner, but I have been teaching English for 30 years, so now all the books I put on my tablet are for MY pleasure! When my hands are tired or I need a break, I just open the tablet and read for a long as I need!


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't know how if many of you were aware of this or not, I wasn't. Project Gutenburg is on an online resource for free (public domain) books. They digitize them and you are free to download them as you please, few or many, however many you want, whenever you want. Now, I was aware of all this, it's one of my favorite websites for obtaining reading material.

Here's what I didn't know: they also have audio books available for free. Lots of them. And, you can download them to your own device, or listen to them from the website. I'm pretty excited about this. Here's the link for more info:

http://www.gutenberg.org

It's really a great site, and you'll never lack for reading (and now listening) material.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Here are some others:
http://www.audiobooks.com/landing/page/3?gclid=CLTZ49_3rrgCFaZaMgodQQEApg

http://www.booksshouldbefree.com/

http://librivox.org/

Note that if you receive books via email (whisper sync for Kindle), these don't deliver thatway. You must take out memory chip on your tablet and download to it and then reinsert your chip to your tablet. You can do the same with any of your music.


----------



## oddus9 (Mar 2, 2013)

Good Morning,

Yes, I know exactly what you mean. I try to work between
knitting, crotcheting, rug hooking and reading plus house 
duties!!

I must be inventive.

Have a great day.

Tracey


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i too love to read & knit..


----------

